# [Reiserfs] Y'a un concours pour tuer mes disques ????

## E11

Bonjour,

Je crains qu'un de mes disques dur m'ait à nouveau lâché. En effet, après un reboot (qui s'est dérouler sans aucune erreur !), grub fut incapable de lire mon disque. J'ai donc booter sur un livecd et lancé toutes les commandes de vérification/réparation possible pour les disques reiserfs et j'ai toujours eu l'agréable surprise qu'il me dise que c'était un problème physique et qu'il ne pouvait rien faire... 

ALors voilà ma question :

Etant donné que c'est le 2e disque dur qui me fait exactement le même plantage "mortel" (sur 2 ordinateur tout à fait différent !)  en reiserfs sous gentoo en moins de deux mois (alors que j'ai jamais eu ce problème aupart avant !), n'y a-t-il pas un problème de programme ou autres quelque part ? (le deuxième cas est néanmoins moins grave car il arrive toujours à monter le disque dur, mais évidement une partie est non lisible... )

Mes deux ordinateurs tournaient sous gentoo avec un kernel gentoo-sources (2.6.16 pour la 1er fois (si mes souvenirs sont bon)  et 2.6.17 la seconde ) et que tout deux fonctionnaient sur le même système de ficher à savoir reiserfs 3.6 ainsi que sous globalement les mêmes programmes. Les deux disques étaient néanmoins 2 marques de disque dur différente, à savoir maxtor et toshiba.

Voilà, ça ne changera peut-être rien à mon problème, mais j'aimerais comprendre...

E-11

PS : mon sentiment n'est pas vraiment de colère, mais surtout de dégout/désarroi/... pour un truc qui pourrait encore me couter 100.... pour rien...

----------

## guilc

Non, non, c'est pas la faute a ReiserFS  :Smile:  D'ailleurs j'ai un dur qui tourne sous reiserfs depuis plus de 4 ans !

C'est vrai que c'est rageant. J'ai moi même subit des crash de dur en série (l'époque ou je pensais encore que Maxtor était une bonne marque de durs...), c'est vraiment c*****  :Smile: 

Enfin, depuis que je suis passé à des durs Western Digital ou Seagate (la marque de celui qui tient depuis plus de 4 ans sous reiserfs), plus aucun crash, et toutes mes partoches sont en reiserfs !

----------

## E11

J'ai aussi un Western qui tient depuis plusieurs années, et un tout nouveau (qui remplace mon premier crash) et il tourne plutôt bien je dois l'admettre...

Mais, je ne comprends quand même pas... comment font les disques dur pour se suicider ?   :Crying or Very sad:   :Confused: 

Y a-t-il des choses que j'aurais pu faire qui puisse provoquer un tel résultat ? Je n'ai pourtant rien fait de spécial sur ce coup là... je n'ai fait d'autre que surfer tranquillement sur internet avant de redémarrer et boum, c'est foutu... pour un disque qui en plus n'a même pas un an et n'a vécu que peu de formatage, transfert de données,...

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Personnelement je ne jure que par le couple maxtor/reiserfs depuis trois ans et aucun souçis à déclarer.

Par contre, j'ai pas mal de disque dur qui pètent en ce moment au boulot (western, maxtor et seagate) et pourtant ils sont assez récent.

Je me demande parfois si les constructeurs n'ont pas perdu en qualité dans les matériaux utilisés à force de tirer sur les coûts.

----------

## CryoGen

Je n'ai jamais eu de probleme avec mes Seagate ^_^ par contre j'ai eu/vu (chez des potes) des maxtor et ibm lacher... donc je reste chez Seagate  :Smile: 

----------

## titoucha

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Mais, je ne comprends quand même pas... comment font les disques dur pour se suicider ?   
> 
> 

 

La chaleur est une des causes principale de mort des HD, en général on ne pense pas à bien ventilé ceux-ci.

----------

## Oupsman

Oui, c'est pour cela que le cabinet 3 disques de mon boitier Antec n'est remplit que par deux gamelles, et que la troisième est dans un rack ventilé. Et j'ai un ventilo dans le cabinet disques ....

----------

## Ezka

Pour te rassurer ... ou pas en fait, je possède 2 disques Dur sous Reiserfs depuis pas mal de tps (un peu plus d'un an) et rien a dire. Les HD sont des Maxtor Diamond+9 et ils tournent presque parfaitement. Je dis presque car inexplicablement l'un reste "froid" (il ne dépasse pas 30°C) alors que l'autre a la moindre activité frise les 40°C. Ce dernier me produit, en période de forte chaleur (l'été ss les toît), des erreurs d'écriture par moment.

Je pense qu'il faut bien surveiller que tes HD ne chauffent pas trop, ce qui peut, par la suite, entrainer des dommages direct de la surface magnétique. D'où tes section irrécupérables.

Bref si tu as plusieurs disque ... utilise celui qui chauffe le moins il durera plus longtemps que les autres c'est sur   :Laughing:  et pour les autre : hdparm -y /dev/les durs qui chauffent

----------

## kwenspc

Le disque qui vient de te lacher est un Toshiba donc c'est dans un portable? Dans ce cas je me joins qux autres pour le coup de la chaleur. Sans doute ton que le design est peu optimisé pour la dissipation (et tu as dis qu'il a moins d'un an donc --> garantie)

[edit] J'en profite pour noter que ReiserFS, tout en étant un très bon FS, sync beaucoup plus que tout autre FS. Il demande donc beaucoup plus de travail au disque dur que n'importe quel autre fs. Je te conseillerait de partir (pour un portable surtout) vers un FS qui sync beaucoup moins et qui est bien feignant pour le disque genre XFS, tout en ayant de très très bonnes perfs (souvent aussi bonne si ce n'est meilleur que reiserfs!). Lui il est nickel pour ça. (bon y a aussi les autres) [/edit]

----------

## kopp

Je pense aussi que les disques Maxtor ne sont pas aussi bien qu'ils ont en l'air. Ils ont l'ai super quand ils sont neufs, mais les performances baissent vite et le silence se fait rapidement absent. Je pense que je m'orienterai vers seagate ou WD pour mes prochains achats. J'avias un WD qui a tenu plus de 5 ans avec multriple formatage (Win98(1formatage par mois  :Smile: ) et plusieurs installations de Linux) Il a fini par avoir des erreurs, mais je suis même pas sur qu'un formatage le restorait pas. Je l'ai mis de cöté parce qu'il était vieux et petit.

----------

## kwenspc

Hitachi font aussi de très bons disque (très bon rapport qualité/prix aussi). Anciennement IBM. La seule série à ma connaissance qui fut catastrophique a été la série xxxGXP  (80GXP, 120GXP etc...), là c'était l'hécatombe! Mais depuis, pour n'avoir eu en fait que de l'IBM/Hitachi je peus dire que ce sont de très bons disques, vraiment. Seagate et Wetern-Digital sont tout aussi bien mais nettement plus cher (à comparaison prix/performances)

----------

## Scullder

La fiabilité des hd dépend vraiment des séries et de l'époque.

Si on compare les taux de retour sav sur 6 mois des différentes marques, seagate est passé de premier à dernier derrière maxtor.

http://www.hardware.fr/news/7931/taux-sav-disques-durs.html

http://www.presence-pc.com/forum/ppc/Hardware/choisir-taux-retour-disques-durs-sujet-2521-1.htm

Seagate a racheté maxtor il y a peu aussi, donc ça va changer au niveau de la production des hd (et en qualité  peut-être).

----------

## kwenspc

 *Scullder wrote:*   

> La fiabilité des hd dépend vraiment des séries et de l'époque.
> 
> Si on compare les taux de retour sav sur 6 mois des différentes marques, seagate est passé de premier à dernier derrière maxtor.
> 
> http://www.hardware.fr/news/7931/taux-sav-disques-durs.html
> ...

 

En effet on ne peut pas vraiment retrouver une ligne "conductrice" sur les risques possibles venant de tel ou tel constructeur pour les dd. Sympa ces liens, merci!

----------

## El_Goretto

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Hitachi font aussi de très bons disque (très bon rapport qualité/prix aussi). Anciennement IBM. La seule série à ma connaissance qui fut catastrophique a été la série xxxGXP  (80GXP, 120GXP etc...), là c'était l'hécatombe! 

 

Me semblait qu'à partir des 120GXP, çà allait déjà beaucoup mieux (c'était déjà notoire à l'époque de mon achat, et mon 120GXP est toujours actif).

Depuis, j'avais fait du 100% seagate pour le silence (c'est mon dada...), ce qui fait que j'ai 3 DD de la série 7200.7. Puis j'ai acheté le mois dernier un gros 7200.10 de 320 Go. Et là, c'est le drame, çà siffle comme un ventilo de chipset et à ces fréquences, pas possible d'absorber le son avec des trucs en caoutchouc.

J'ai acheté la semaine dernière un Western Digital  320 Go... Et il est silencieux   :Shocked:  (en idle toujours, un gratouillement léger en accès ne me dérange pas). Petite vibration sourde, mais rien qui se remarque et ne puisse encore se réduire avec un peu de bricolage.

Bref. Le WD va être monté sur mon serveur pour du 24/24, on verra la fiabilité, avant de "changer" de ma marque fétiche de DD.

Note: aucun crash disque jusqu'à maintenant... va falloir que je lise les logs smartd, un jour  :Smile: 

----------

## E11

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Le disque qui vient de te lacher est un Toshiba donc c'est dans un portable? Dans ce cas je me joins qux autres pour le coup de la chaleur. Sans doute ton que le design est peu optimisé pour la dissipation (et tu as dis qu'il a moins d'un an donc --> garantie)
> 
> [edit] J'en profite pour noter que ReiserFS, tout en étant un très bon FS, sync beaucoup plus que tout autre FS. Il demande donc beaucoup plus de travail au disque dur que n'importe quel autre fs. Je te conseillerait de partir (pour un portable surtout) vers un FS qui sync beaucoup moins et qui est bien feignant pour le disque genre XFS, tout en ayant de très très bonnes perfs (souvent aussi bonne si ce n'est meilleur que reiserfs!). Lui il est nickel pour ça. (bon y a aussi les autres) [/edit]

 

C'est bien un portable... et je vais essayé de joindre mon marchand dès demain pour la garantie (il est fermé aujourd'hui), mais est-ce que ce genre de chose est-il bien couvert par une garantie classique ? (le faite que se soit linux d'installer et qu'il n'y ait plus aucune trace de windows sur mon disque ne jouera-t-il pas en ma défaveur ?) 

Et Si par hazard il venait à changer le disque, me renderait-il celui qui est dedans en plus du nouveau ? car je tiens quand même à garder certaines données... (je les ait quand même copié ailleurs au cas où mais bon... )

Sinon, c'est la première fois que j'ai un problème du genre avec un portable... Quelqu'un sait-il comment on fait pour renvoyé le portable chez toshiba ? (sachant que je n'ai pas la garantie qui vient cherché le tout à la maison... ) ou bien le magasin ou je l'ai acheté est sencé le reprendre ? (il n'avait pas l'air de dire que oui quand je l'ai acheté...)

Pour la chaleur, je ne sais malheureusement rien faire pour la diminuer... le disque dur étant trop mal placé... 

Par contre, je ne manquerai pas d'essayer de changer de système de fichier comme conseillé... (ca va me faire bizarre, je n'ai jamais utilisé autre chose que du reiserfs depuis que je tourne sous linux   :Shocked:   :Laughing:   :Embarassed: )

En tout cas merci pour les conseils !

----------

## Trevoke

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Mais, je ne comprends quand même pas... comment font les disques dur pour se suicider ?    

 

Quand un papa BUS et une maman CABLE ne s'aiment plus, c'est parfois tres dur pour les enfants.

----------

## E11

 *El_Goretto wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Depuis, j'avais fait du 100% seagate pour le silence (c'est mon dada...), ce qui fait que j'ai 3 DD de la série 7200.7. Puis j'ai acheté le mois dernier un gros 7200.10 de 320 Go. Et là, c'est le drame, çà siffle comme un ventilo de chipset et à ces fréquences, pas possible d'absorber le son avec des trucs en caoutchouc.
> 
> J'ai acheté la semaine dernière un Western Digital  320 Go... Et il est silencieux   (en idle toujours, un gratouillement léger en accès ne me dérange pas). Petite vibration sourde, mais rien qui se remarque et ne puisse encore se réduire avec un peu de bricolage.
> ...

 

Pareil pour moi   :Laughing: , il faut surtout pas que mon ordi fasse trop de bruit (mon ordi à tour, mais sans tour lol)  et le dernier WD que j'ai acheté est parfais point de vue bruit (mais c'est pas un 320go... 7200.10 lol) par contre mon ancien Wd est une usine à gaz   :Confused:  !

D'après les tests que j'ai lu, ils disent néanmoins que les samsung sont encore plus silencieux (bon pas bcp mais bon lol)... mais ont-ils aussi une bonne qualité point de vue durée de vie ? Malheureusement d'après mes souvenirs ils ne parlent pas de ça dans les tests donc...

@Trevoke : mdr !  :Laughing: 

----------

## kwenspc

 *Trevoke wrote:*   

>  *E11 wrote:*   Mais, je ne comprends quand même pas... comment font les disques dur pour se suicider ?     
> 
> Quand un papa BUS et une maman CABLE ne s'aiment plus, c'est parfois tres dur pour les enfants.

 

là je crois que tu peus reèlement arreter de rêver de devenir modo  :Laughing: 

Sinon E11, regarde les papiers de garantie mais il va sans doute falloir que tu renvois la bête soit là où tu l'as achetés soit directement chez le fabricant.

De toute façon : ça va être long est galère.  :Neutral: 

Pour ce qui est de l'os sur le disque là en effet j'essaierais d'être prudent. Le mieux c'est de tout formaté (si tu le peus encore) et si possible d'y mettre le ouinouin livré avec la machine. Là au moins tu seras à l'abris des surprises type "Vous n'utlisez pas le système fournit et recommandé, la garantie n'est donc plus valable bla bla bla".

Sinon pour la chaleur, je crois que c'est un des critère les plus important dans l'achat d'un portable. Ça me renforce dans l'idée que lorsque je devrais en changer je ferais en sorte de me renseigner à fond sur le designe d'espace (cmt sont placés les composants, cmt est prévus la dissipation, retour d'experience d'acheteurs etc...). Mais ça reste peu évident d'être certain du bon sens de son choix en se basant juste sur des specs et des témoignages trouvés sur le net. (surtout pour nous gentoo-addicted qui demandont pas mal de boulot à la bête)

----------

## E11

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> 
> 
> Sinon E11, regarde les papiers de garantie mais il va sans doute falloir que tu renvois la bête soit là où tu l'as achetés soit directement chez le fabricant.
> 
> De toute façon : ça va être long est galère. 
> ...

 

C'est ce que je crains aussi... Le faite que ça prenne du temps, qu'il m'envoie bouler pour l'os,... Bref, c'est pas très encourageant...

 *kwenspc wrote:*   

> Sinon pour la chaleur, je crois que c'est un des critère les plus important dans l'achat d'un portable. Ça me renforce dans l'idée que lorsque je devrais en changer je ferais en sorte de me renseigner à fond sur le designe d'espace (cmt sont placés les composants, cmt est prévus la dissipation, retour d'experience d'acheteurs etc...). Mais ça reste peu évident d'être certain du bon sens de son choix en se basant juste sur des specs et des témoignages trouvés sur le net. (surtout pour nous gentoo-addicted qui demandont pas mal de boulot à la bête)

 

QUand je vois les difficultés que j'ai eu pour le choisir   :Rolling Eyes:   :Laughing: 

Un pas cher, ayant une vrai carte graphique autre qu'intel, un processeur qui ne consomme pas trop, une batterie qui tient assez longtemps et un pas trop mauvais save... bref, il ne restait plus que ce modèle là en magasin quand je l'ai choisi... Certes il y en avait un mieu, mais qui était 500 plus cher pour pas grand chose de plus... le calcul est vite fait dans ces cas-là...  :Sad:   :Laughing: 

----------

## E11

Mmmmh, c'est moi qui n'y comprends plus rien ou bien c'est normal qu'après formatage en xfs, j'ai su copier des données sur l'entiereté du disque sans avoir rien fait de plus et sans aucune erreur (du moins je n'en ai pas vue... ) ?!   :Shocked: 

J'ai fait je ne sais pas combien de fois de reiserfsck hier (et ce matin) et il m'a toujours dit que le disque était cassé et que je ferais mieu de changer. J'ai aussi fait plusieurs fois "badblocks -[j'ai oublié les options]) et il m'a trouver une trentaine de badblocks ! et là, rien... il a tout copier comme si de rien était... il faut aussi préciser qu'il faisait hier (et ce matin) exactement le bruit du disque cassé ! ( le bruit d'une horloge... ) et que pas mal de fichier était impossible à lire et donc copier... ! 

QU'est ce que je peux faire moi maintenant ? Est-ce sencé de relancer une nouvelle installation gentoo sur cette partition ? (vu le temps que ça prend, la charge que ça utilise,... ) 

Voilà, merci pour votre aide ! en tout cas moi j'y comprends plus grand chose à tout ça...

PS : j'ai pas formaté plus tot car c'est un gentoo d'il y a meme pas 2 semaines alors le formater alors que je venais seulement d'avoir une config finie...

----------

## kwenspc

Hum, bizarre en effet. Le mieux serait de lui faire passer une batterie de tests via le System Rescue CD. 

Et puis le bruit tout de même... Non à mon avis suis la vois la plus sûr : remplace ou fais remplacer (via la garantie) ton disque. 

(réinstalle le ouinouin dessus et hop)

----------

## E11

Ok... SInon, le système de rescue cd, c'est quoi ?   :Laughing: 

EDIT : en repassant en reiserfs, et en refaisant un check, il m'a remis mes erreurs d'hier...

Peut-être est-ce du au faite que reiserfs et xfs n'utilise pas la même grandeur de block ?

Fin bref j v essayé de réinstaller vindaus et voir ce qu'il dit...Last edited by E11 on Thu Oct 05, 2006 3:01 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

http://www.sysresccd.org/    hop!

----------

## Magic Banana

Tu sais que tu mérites un STFW là !  :Laughing:  Allez, je te file leur site.  :Wink: 

EDIT : grilled  :Twisted Evil: 

----------

## E11

 *Magic Banana wrote:*   

> Tu sais que tu mérites un STFW là !  Allez, je te file leur site. 
> 
> EDIT : grilled 

 

STFW   :Embarassed:   :Rolling Eyes:  what is this ?   :Laughing: 

----------

## E11

J'ai terminé la réinstallation de vindaus et le moins qu'on puisse dire c'est qu'il tourne sans problème... 

Je ne sais pas trop quoi faire, car si j'envoie l'ordi tel quel, je suis presque sur qu'il me reviendra sans qu'ils n'aient rien changé... car on ne voit aucun problème en l'utilisant.

Je vais lancer Ultimate boot et lui demander de vérifié le disque, mais j'ai des doutes quand au faite que se soit suffisant pour demander un nouveau disque même s'il me donne des erreurs...

Si vous savez m'éclairer sur quoi faire... il n'y a l'air d'avoir que reiserfs qui ne veut plus entendre parler de cette partition...

EDIT :   :Embarassed:  euh comment on fait pour scanner un disque dur ntfs ?   :Rolling Eyes: 

----------

## kwenspc

atta si il fait du bruit de casserole ils devraient te le changer le bouzin. Et puis tu peus toujours dire que le problème survient de temps à autres et que c'est aléatoire. Ils vont pas s'emmerder à vérifier : ils vont changer le disque et hop!

----------

## E11

Oué mais il ne fait le bruit de bourrin que quand je demande a reiserfsck de vérifier le disque... (et encore le disque est assez discret comparé à certains... )et le reste du temps il fonctionne normalement... 

Vindaus vient de faire une vérification du disque (au démarrage comme quand on l'éteind méchament et qu'il aime pas) et ça c'est passé sans problème également...

Bref, j'y comprends plus rien ...

Je vais essayé de reformater en reiserfs voir s'il campe sur ces positions et essayé un formatage complet en ntfs (pas la version rapide) et voir ce que ça donne...

EDIT : reiserfs est toujours pareil... 

Son message est : 

```
hda: dma_intr: status=0x51 {DriveReady SeekComplete Error}

hda: dma_intr: error=0x40  {UncorrectableError }, LBAsect=xxxxx, sector=xxxxx

ide: failed opcode was: unknown

end_request: I/O error, dev hda, sector xxxxx

Buffer I/O error on device hda1, logical block xxxxxx
```

Un bon nombre de fois, puis le texte : 

```
The problem hos occured looks like a hardware problem. ...
```

Et le bruit est celui d'une horloge pendant la vérification... mais peut-être est-ce normale ?Last edited by E11 on Thu Oct 05, 2006 4:23 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## kwenspc

Nan mais sinon : après tout tes tests (et si rien n'apparaît) réinstalles gentoo en XFS puis voilà. (en plus comme je le disais, donc, XFS fera travaillé ton disque au minimum). 

Enfin il est vrai que ce problème qui n'apparaît que avec ReiserFS est assez troublant.  :Neutral: 

----------

## E11

Bon, 

Depuis mon dernier message, l'outil de formatage "complet" de l'installeur vindaus est occupé à fond et à fait :............. 1% ! Autant dire qu'il n'avance pas...

Le disque dur fait d'ailleurs le même bruit qu'avec reiserfs. Je suppose donc que même s'il ne veut pas me le dire, vindaus à les mêmes problèmes que reiserfs.

Est-ce néanmoins suffisant d'après vous pour un retour en sav fructueux ? 

Merci encore pour votre aide  :Smile: 

----------

## -KuRGaN-

Ben pour le retour au SAV, tu peut enrober les souçis de ton disque, par exemple tu as eu plusieur blue screen of the death concernant ton disque dur (je ne sais plus le nom exacte de l'erreur)   :Laughing: 

----------

## E11

Oué pas con ça   :Laughing: 

----------

## PabOu

avant de renvoyer un disque en SAV, essaye de faire toi même les tests dans au moins 2 pc (2 cartes mère + nappes differentes et si possible ram differente aussi)... du genre un remplissage du disque par des zeros (le fameux "formattage de bas niveau" qui n'en est pas un).

Sinon, moi et maxtor, c'est le grand amour :-) 6 disques, 1 mort (je l'ai laissé tomber d'1m50 sur le carrelage... ouh, la honte).

et pour comparaison (alimentation du troll) : Seagate, 6 disques, 6 morts (j'en ai acheté qu'un seul). Ca ne prouve qu'une chose : c'est pareil partout, mais les expériences changent de marque selon les personnes.

Mais plus générallement, la derniere fois que j'ai eu un disque mort, c'était quand (je l'ai laissé tomber... non sérieusement :) même il y a belle lurette. À cette époque, on pensait encore que duke nukem forever allait sortir (si si :P), c'est pour vous dire ;-)

Ma "solution" pour ne pas griller mes disques ? Je suis pauvre (étudiant) et je n'ai pas de quoi acheter des disques durs --> 1 seul par ordi... Ca joue surement sur la chaleur, etc... je ne sais pas pourquoi, mais ca marche(c) ;-)

----------

## Enlight

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Ok... SInon, le système de rescue cd, c'est quoi ?  
> 
> EDIT : en repassant en reiserfs, et en refaisant un check, il m'a remis mes erreurs d'hier...
> 
> Peut-être est-ce du au faite que reiserfs et xfs n'utilise pas la même grandeur de block ?
> ...

 

Si 4Ko!

STFW = Search The Fucking Web c'est vilain surun forum gentoo! vilain!!!   :Very Happy: 

Je suis aussi un fan de maxtor, mais avec reiser-3.6 j'ai toujours eu l'impression que le disque essayait de sortir du boitier, un peu façon chucky qui viendrait pour te butter pendant ton sommeil...  :Laughing: 

Par contre, avec xfs sous amd64 faut utiliser l'option inode64 si on veut pas avoir un feeling reiserfs. Sinon je pense que l'accoustic management est une des meilleures choses que l'on puisse faire pour garantir la longévité d'un disque dur (han 20% de perfs dans les dents), l'autre étant IMHO (et dieu sait que ça me fait mal au cul de le dire) reiser-4, parceque même sans accoustic management on entend rien, ce qui veut dire que ça seek vraiment peu (en tout cas ua début, si quelqu'un avec de l'ancienneté peut nous dire ce que ça fait au bout de X mois).

----------

## titoucha

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> avant de renvoyer un disque en SAV, essaye de faire toi même les tests dans au moins 2 pc (2 cartes mère + nappes differentes et si possible ram differente aussi)... du genre un remplissage du disque par des zeros (le fameux "formattage de bas niveau" qui n'en est pas un).
> 
> 

 

C'est un disque de portable c'est pas aussi simple pour la connectique.

----------

## Leander256

Je viens de vivre l'expérience douloureuse de la mort d'un disque dur, un Quantum Fireball de 13 Go que j'avais eu en janvier 2000. Je venais de faire une grosse mise à jour de ma Gentoo après 5 mois d'inactivité, il n'a pas aimé. Heureusement j'ai pu sauver le /home et le /etc (bonjour la misère pour reconfigurer le dual screen), mais le système complet est perdu.

Et j'ai racheté un Maxtor y'a deux jours, on verra bien si il tient la route, le120Go que j'ai acheté y'a 4 ans se porte comme un charme, comme quoi...

Pour ton diagnostic de disque dur je te suggère d'utiliser les smartmontools. Tous les disques durs récents sont équipés de la technologie SMART qui leur permet de faire des diagnostics en temps réel et de prédire une panne prochaine. Il faudra peut-être l'activer dans ton BIOS. J'ai lancé le test sur mon 13 Go, il a bloqué, et au redémarrage le BIOS m'a averti que le disque dur allait bientôt tomber en panne. Bon je savais déjà qu'il avait un problème, mais là au moins c'était sûr.

----------

## E11

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> avant de renvoyer un disque en SAV, essaye de faire toi même les tests dans au moins 2 pc (2 cartes mère + nappes differentes et si possible ram differente aussi)... du genre un remplissage du disque par des zeros (le fameux "formattage de bas niveau" qui n'en est pas un).
> 
> 

 

J'ai lancé sur mon maxtor (le disque 3.5 qui a grillé il y a deux mois ) le faux formatage de bas niveau et il est à 58% et occupé non stop depuis hier soir minuit :S Est-ce normal ? Je dois le laisser continuer ou bien c'est peine perdue ?

Sinon, pour le disque de mon portable, je n'arrive pas à trouver de programme permettant un formatage de bas niveau ou autres pour les toshiba... Peut-être ai-je mal cherché ? Je n'ai pas non plus d'autres portable donc je ne peux pas faire d'essais... 

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Pour ton diagnostic de disque dur je te suggère d'utiliser les smartmontools. Tous les disques durs récents sont équipés de la technologie SMART qui leur permet de faire des diagnostics en temps réel et de prédire une panne prochaine. Il faudra peut-être l'activer dans ton BIOS. J'ai lancé le test sur mon 13 Go, il a bloqué, et au redémarrage le BIOS m'a averti que le disque dur allait bientôt tomber en panne. Bon je savais déjà qu'il avait un problème, mais là au moins c'était sûr.

 

Ok je vais essayé de trouver ça ! C'est vrai que ça peut être pas mal de savoir s'il avoue être en mauvaise santé ou pas   :Laughing: 

----------

## PabOu

 *E11 wrote:*   

>  *PabOu wrote:*   avant de renvoyer un disque en SAV, essaye de faire toi même les tests dans au moins 2 pc (2 cartes mère + nappes differentes et si possible ram differente aussi)... du genre un remplissage du disque par des zeros (le fameux "formattage de bas niveau" qui n'en est pas un). J'ai lancé sur mon maxtor (le disque 3.5 qui a grillé il y a deux mois ) le faux formatage de bas niveau et il est à 58% et occupé non stop depuis hier soir minuit :S Est-ce normal ? Je dois le laisser continuer ou bien c'est peine perdue ?

 

Je viens de faire la manip sur un 120Go Maxtor et ca m'a pris assez longtemps (démarré début d'après midi et au soir ce n'était pas terminé, j'ai attendu le lendemain)

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Sinon, pour le disque de mon portable, je n'arrive pas à trouver de programme permettant un formatage de bas niveau ou autres pour les toshiba... Peut-être ai-je mal cherché ? Je n'ai pas non plus d'autres portable donc je ne peux pas faire d'essais...

 Si tu ne trouves pas sur le site de toshiba ni sur l'ultimate boot CD, je ne vois pas où chercher. Peut-être que les outils de maxtor pourraient fonctionner (ils possèdent des infos sur les disques durs d'autres marques). Ca ne coûte rien de vérifier si le programme reconnait le disque et l'accepte ou pas.

 *E11 wrote:*   

> Ok je vais essayé de trouver ça ! C'est vrai que ça peut être pas mal de savoir s'il avoue être en mauvaise santé ou pas  :lol:

 Attention, parfois il n'avoue rien ;-) Parfois il te l'avoue mais tu n'as pas le temps de sauver tes données, et parfois il te l'avoue et tu as tout ton temps. Bref, c'est pratique, mais pas toujours utile et efficace.

----------

## Scullder

 *E11 wrote:*   

> 
> 
> J'ai lancé sur mon maxtor (le disque 3.5 qui a grillé il y a deux mois ) le faux formatage de bas niveau et il est à 58% et occupé non stop depuis hier soir minuit :S Est-ce normal ? Je dois le laisser continuer ou bien c'est peine perdue ?
> 
> 

 

Si ça bloque sur 58% depuis plusieurs heures, oui c'est louche. Sinon les "faux formatages bas niveau" (erf) sont assez longs.

 *Leander256 wrote:*   

> Je viens de vivre l'expérience douloureuse de la mort d'un disque dur, un Quantum Fireball de 13 Go que j'avais eu en janvier 2000. Je venais de faire une grosse mise à jour de ma Gentoo après 5 mois d'inactivité, il n'a pas aimé. Heureusement j'ai pu sauver le /home et le /etc (bonjour la misère pour reconfigurer le dual screen), mais le système complet est perdu.
> 
> 

 

Wouhou j'ai un fireball 3Go qui va sur ses 10 ans et qui tourne encore  :Smile: 

 *PabOu wrote:*   

> Sinon, moi et maxtor, c'est le grand amour  6 disques, 1 mort (je l'ai laissé tomber d'1m50 sur le carrelage... ouh, la honte).
> 
> et pour comparaison (alimentation du troll) : Seagate, 6 disques, 6 morts (j'en ai acheté qu'un seul). Ca ne prouve qu'une chose : c'est pareil partout, mais les expériences changent de marque selon les personnes.

 

Bah moi, encore plus fort, mes disques durs ont toujours très bien fonctionnés.

Là sur mon PC, j'ai deux samsung :

SP2504C depuis décembre 2005, il a connu principalement que de l'ext3 (mon /home). C'est un 250Go / 7200rpm / 8Mo de cache

SP0802N depuis janvier 2005, ntfs, fat32, ext3, reiserfs...

et un seagate :

ST340810A depuis janvier 2001. Il a connu une longue période de ntfs, puis ext3 (mon ancien /home ^^).

A chaque été, ils montent à 50°C (sauf le sp2504c plus vers 40°C), non ventilé, aucun prob... A part mon seagate qui a eu quelques secteurs défectueux il y a un an (sur des secteurs fortement sollicités, je faisais tourner seti@home depuis un an), et que j'ai ressucité avec un formatage bas niveau.

En ce moment je suis satisfait de samsung, ça me semble fiable, mais j'arrive pas à trouver des personnes qui en ont déjà eu pour savoir ce qu'elles en pensent.

----------

